# Stuffed Sardines



## Rom (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there,

It has been *so long* that I have posted on here about food lol.

Just a quick question about making stuffed sardines. If I want to prepare (not cook) stuffed Sardines with egg/parsley/breadcrumbs/parmesan, is it ok to do so the day before I need to cook them or will they just go yuk? I believe the Sardines I am going to buy are going to be fresh, not frozen.

Basically, I want to get them ready on Friday evening and cook them for Saturday lunch. I just have too many other things to do and am trying to save time.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't see a problem if you do them no more than a day in advance and keep them cold.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 29, 2015)

You didn't say if the egg was cooked or raw? If raw egg then no, if cooked then yes.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 29, 2015)

salt and pepper said:


> You didn't say if the egg was cooked or raw? If raw egg then no, if cooked then yes.



Why?  If it's kept cold I don't see what it would make any difference for 24 hours.  My mother used to separate eggs when a recipe called for only the yolk or white, then save the other half for 1 to 3 days in the fridge before using it in something else.


----------



## Rom (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks. I would be cleaning and stuffing them the night before, as late as I can.

The egg will be raw, just making a stuffing of garlic, raw egg, parsley, parmesan, breadcrumbs and S&P, then straight in the fridge. I'll put a coating of flour on them just before cooking. I made and ate some last night, good golly, the 'aroma' lol


----------

